# anyone from nh here?



## wesd (Mar 16, 2007)

Im i the Manchester area, but I do shooting spread out around the state, and in Ma as well.  Leme know guys, ad gals.
Wes


----------



## EBphotography (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm from southern Maine, my dad used to work in Manchester.


----------



## wesd (Mar 20, 2007)

nice, I used to take my dirtbike up to berwickwhen I used to love in durham, the bike is dead now.  Crashed it on the ice a few too many times lol.
Wes


----------

